# 5mm FARMER JOHN WETSUIT $80



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a used farmer john 5mm wetsuit in very nice conditiotion my friend is askin me to sell for him. Its an XL, the pants fit him, but the top doesnt. $80, and I live in Gulf Breeze if youwanna try it on. I have been divin my 3mm farmer John, evenm today in the bay at 51.3 degrees, and have managed. This would be a perfect warm suit right now.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

HEACTUALLY SAID $75!!

Its GeneratorMan on here...his number is (850) 380-8777.


----------

